# Tired thighs when riding downhill.. help?



## rickygmoney (Dec 3, 2007)

I always get really tired thighs when riding downhill (at my local mountain). Is there anything I can do to fight the fatigue?

Thanks!


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

rickygmoney said:


> I always get really tired thighs when riding downhill (at my local mountain). Is there anything I can do to fight the fatigue?
> 
> Thanks!


Lunges?


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

+1 for lunges..


----------



## pigdog (Feb 7, 2011)

Wood chop squats with a medicine ball; lunge wood chop with a medicine ball; get out and put some real miles on a bike or trail ride a bunch too. You need to mix it up.

Going downhill is far and away the most fun part about what we do, but on its own it just doesn't really prep the muscle groups or the cardio for strength and endurance.


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

Lots of things can be done.
Assuming your ride more than just DH....
Getting in the habit of consistently standing up and pedaling can do wonders for leg strength/stamina. 
Singlespeed riding in hilly terrain transfers well to DH for both upper body + lower body + interval training.
When you do ride DH, try to avoid sitting down for extended periods of time.
You can do leg/core specific strength exercises, but I haven't found anything that is a substitute for time on the bike + out of the saddle as a base for conditioning.
It's not all about leg strength. Cardio and interval conditioning can have a huge impact on your DH riding.


----------



## Max24 (Jan 31, 2013)

rickygmoney said:


> I always get really tired thighs when riding downhill (at my local mountain). Is there anything I can do to fight the fatigue?
> 
> Thanks!


Riding more. Not only downhill since it doesn't take much effort. You need to work those leg muscles more.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Ummm....anything basically?

Lunges, squats, deadlifts, leg press. Ride your road bike, ride your XC bike. Ride your DH bike more. Run, ride motocross.


There's no magic to strength and fitness. Just hard work...and pain.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Yoga, because the scenery can be very motivational


----------



## metalMTB (Sep 15, 2005)

electrolytes...it's what downhillers crave.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

get used to switching your stance back and forth often....


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

Ride more. It's 100% win-win.


----------



## rickygmoney (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks all. I just got a new bike, and it's helped me keep up (while climbing) with my buddies on our weekly rides (Kona Process 153 DL). I feel like I'm getting stronger for sure, but my legs still get tired on long downhill sections (more than .5 miles). Sounds like more riding will do the job. I just remember going to the local mountain (Big Bear CA) last year, and having my legs burning some of the time while going down..


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

The first time I went to Whistler, I could barely stand on day 2 'cause my quads were so sore. The second time was way better, as I had more days on my regular bike, and better technique overall.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

KP-153... nice ^^

I ride a 134, so am guessing the trails you like maybe a bit more vert than what I ride. However, when I do hit a DH trail there are the occasional spots where one can rest their hiney. 

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## djjohnr (Sep 9, 2013)

Actually I discovered there may be a magic bullet when I worked with an instructor in Whistler. On my last trip my legs got toasted pretty quick, when I started my lesson my thighs were already tired. The instructor changed my riding position which immediately took a lot of the strain off my thighs.

The issue:

- At some point in my riding career I adopted a low stance that had a fairly deep bend in my knees. This effectively gave my legs a lot of negative travel to deal with soaking up rock gardens. 
- As my life changed I had much less time to ride and my legs weren't as strong as they used to be, leading to them getting strained faster.

The fix:

- The coach had me ride with my legs much more extended; ie only slightly bent, with a much deeper bend in my lower back. 
- This took a lot of stress off my thighs, and also gave me a lot more pop when pumping jumps and berms.

You can do a quick little test that shows you the effect. Stand up straight, then squat down and hold it for 20 seconds. Now stand up straight and just bend your knees slightly for 20 seconds. The latter takes much less effort.

Here's an image of Gwin that shows the position the instructor was putting me in. Basically this becomes your base position when you're not actively soaking something up.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Get your butt back and use more of gluts


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

ride more, maybe shock set up. tyre pressures ect,,, and electrolite drinks,


----------



## rickygmoney (Dec 3, 2007)

I think this technique may be the ticket! I've been testing it out, and so far so good. Thanks DJJohnr!


----------



## TheRage43 (Jul 19, 2012)

metalMTB said:


> electrolytes...it's what downhillers crave.
> 
> View attachment 959040


Go 'way! 'Baitin!


----------



## syl3 (Apr 23, 2008)

dont forget to drop the heels, stretch those calves and relax the lıttle muscle along the shın


----------



## ithacking (Oct 15, 2012)

Squat a sh!t ton.


----------



## djjohnr (Sep 9, 2013)

rickygmoney said:


> I think this technique may be the ticket! I've been testing it out, and so far so good. Thanks DJJohnr!


:thumbsup: Glad it's working for you too. I learned it from Paul Howard of Zeptechniques - Our Staff | ZEPtechniques. If you're ever in Whistler I highly recommend a coaching session. He's the guy that trained Chris Kovarik on coaching - pretty impressive.


----------



## unabashedlypro (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

Maybe ride your bike up the hill instead of pushing it up/taking a lift?


----------

